# Game 58: Knicks @ Heat (2/28/09 7:30pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Saturday, February 28th, 2009 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Jamario Moon
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
Jamaal Magloire
James Jones
Mark Blount
Michael Beasley
Daequan Cook
Dorell Wright​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pretty much a must win with the schedule we got next week.

Gonna have to outscore them which is a little scary.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade for 42.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm just happy they ain't got Jamal Crawford anymore.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think its safe to say that Diawara MUST be benched tonight.

We simply cant afford to have him playing right now. Hes shooting like 34% on the season!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I dont think this team will ever figure it out with Diawarra. A scouting report in the past told them he plays good defense, and that's what they continue to tell themselves they see. Despite him sucking it up at every other aspect of the game, his phantom "defensive skills" keep him not only on the court, but starting. Sweet.

I'm pretty sure Daequan Cook is our best perimeter defender currently. I wouldn't mind starting him against 'bron, Pierce, Turk anymore. Not like anyone else is stopping them consistently. 

Speaking of D, we need someone to stop Nate for this game. Sorry Quinn.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MB30 said:


> I think its safe to say that Diawara MUST be benched tonight.
> 
> We simply cant afford to have him playing right now. Hes shooting like 34% on the season!


Is Diawarra/Haslem the worst starting forward tandem in the league?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Jace said:


> Is Diawarra/Haslem the worst starting forward tandem in the league?


They're #1 in intangibles.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

We are going to have to win this, because it's a very tough schedule coming up. We are going to have to explode on offense, because these score in bunches. They score 100 or more in almost every game.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

They need to start givin DWright some minutes... He can't be any worse then then the other SF's we got...


----------



## 4putt (May 21, 2008)

NewAgeBaller said:


> They're #1 in intangibles.


all i want is the 'tangible' victory!

somebody MUST link me to that 'intangibles' stat source... i'm going to need it to once-and-for-all see who the other great players in the league are :lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Moon will get the start tonight at SF.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

And we will win tonight. I am watching. :yes:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Looks like Wade dropped the band-Wade's right on time as now Tony and Eric are wearing them :nonono:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh god :laugh:

Whose inactive tonight?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell and Blount are inactive.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Moon hits the J 

So he can hit jump shots


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 3333

Wade with 1rb, 1ast, 1stl and 1blk already

Duhon for 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Mario just passed up a wide open shot and then drives and gets a charge. I know he just shot an airball but he's still got to take that.

14-9 Knicks


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Another great start...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Anyone got a link? PM if so...thanks


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Moon for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Duhon is on fire.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Mario continues his woes.

MArio and JO out. DQ and Mike in.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Link please, thanks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Duhon with his 4th 3 already.

14pts for him. 

My goodness.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

pm's sent


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with the fadeaway

Damn, Nate for 3. 5-7 for the Knicks from 3. 

Beasley again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MAke that 6-8 from 3 :nonono:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I just wonder what a pickup game of Durant vs. Beasley 1v1 looked like :laugh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Our D is getting destroyed........


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wow, we cant stop them

we need to win this game.... at home, we have no excuse for this performance so far.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

6 threes this quarter...seriously?

Whats up with that?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Have we ever even beaten a D'Antoni team?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

34-22 Knicks after 1

Duhon with 14. Nate with 9 in 4 minutes.

They are 6-8 from 3.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The '93 Heat said:


> Have we ever even beaten a D'Antoni team?


Twice in 5 years. Woohoo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> Have we ever even beaten a D'Antoni team?


Wow, good question. Maybe in his 1st year but not lately. His teams have consistently blown us out. His style of coaching works perfect against our defensive help system.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

7-9 from 3...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ with back 2 back J's.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Oh man, D-Wright is active! Play him Spoo!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh, Dorell is active. Jamaal and Blount are inactive.

And the Knicks are now 8-11 from 3.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade3 said:


> Wow, good question. Maybe in his 1st year but not lately. His teams have consistently blown us out. His style of coaching works perfect against our defensive help system.


You're exactly right...it's not like we aren't contesting shots, they are moving the ball well. When we help, they are making us rotate over again and again, and those guys just can't get there. Most NBA players can make wide open shots, that's all they're doing.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good minutes from JJ. 

How has Nate Robinson got 2 offensive boards? The guy is 5'9 for ****s sake...

Dorell is active tonight, perhaps he'll get some burn?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I love how we don't make adjustments according to the team we play. We are guarding the inside and leaving the shooters open like we always do. Except were playing the freaking Knicks, they are a jumpshooting team. Play tight, forget the paint!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Inexcusable foul from Jones.

Absolutely horrible.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

This is so dumb..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why do all our SF's, Cook, James Jones, and Moon, all bite on those pump fakes 30 feet from the rim? It's so damn stupid.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ is playing well tonight, other than that dumb foul of course.

Stop fouling jump shooters!!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Another foul on a jumpshooter..

Why is James Jones our go-to-guy.. :sigh:

Wade back in. Nice.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Stop fouling jump shooters!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3333

Lead down to 9


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Dq...333!!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade3 said:


> JJ is playing well tonight, other than that dumb foul of course.
> 
> Stop fouling jump shooters!!


Am I the only one that thinks he's a better defender than Diawara?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DQ 3333

9 pt deficit, timeout NY.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

With JJ and Moon playing well, ill be suprised if there is a DWright sighting-unless we are playing him at the 4 also?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> Am I the only one that thinks he's a better defender than Diawara?


His team D definitely is.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

We are Nate Rob's *****.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

nate robinson is f'n crazy


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

WTF they won't let Jermaine play with a knee brace?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wow, Riley let Jermaine wear a headband

he dropped the rule.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Great....t-minus ___ seconds til Jermaine's knee implodes


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn, apparently Jermaine's brace was too heavy duty....he needs something on the knee.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That was really odd...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

He's been wearing the same brace all year, how do they stop the game to demand he take it off now..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I swear if JO go does with a knee injury tonight, ima be pissed...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

JO with 3 fouls..

B-Easy in.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice J by Moon.

Have we fouled them on every possession so far..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nate again from 3

Moon for 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We just cant stop them.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Al Harrington favoritism going on it seems.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Nate needs to stop all of this flexing and dancing and crap. If we come back and win I expect a cart-wheel from all 15 Heat players.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Knicks are close to 70 in the first half..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We are getting ****ED up...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

10-14 from three for the Knicks. Wow.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Moon...333!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Moon for 333333

Who knew Moon was this good from 3?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Moon with the putback dunk


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There's the ****ing energy for once.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

A full moon jam for Jamarioo!!

Jamario is just owning Marion's tenure here already.. :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jamario is playing very very well.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I would like to see what a Wade, Cook, Moon, Beasley, O'Neal line up could do for one game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Nate...as if he hits that crap.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

67-59 Knicks at the half

Nate is on fire. They got 39pts from their backcourt in the 1st half alone.

Nice run to end the half though. Hopefully we keep up the energy and pick up the D.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Lil' Nate with 24 first-half points.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Moon is killing it. Nate is really killing it lol. Dont worry guys. The knicks can never hold a lead so you'll most likely win. Well see though, good game so far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I see those idiots still have the Wade band-aid on. Embarrassing :nonono:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good start for JO


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Mario2Wade!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Unbelievable


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

How does Duhon **** us up so bad.. :sigh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2JO


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade & JO have a very simple chemistry going - unlike many of our players, he knows to cut back to the basket.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, come on JO..

Nice make up play, JO


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Finish those easy ones JO, cmon.

Good D though.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Jermaine does well to draw a charge.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario has no luck when it comes to fouling.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, can we get a call?! James Jones drew that charge!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow Nate..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, just like that, the Knicks lead is back up by double digits


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Just like that, the deficit back to double digits..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade3 said:


> Wow, just like that, the Knicks lead is back up by double digits


Makes that no call 10x more frustrating.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice, now Hughes 2 is made a 3..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Haslem's intangibles FTW.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Udonis Intangible with a nice rebound and putback.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We get a stop yet cant grab the rebound and it leads to a 3...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Hope a fight breaks out tonight so I havn't wasted my time..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is a very frustrating game...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We've given up so many 3's lately. 14 tonight and we're still in the 3rd quarter. Something's got to change on how we defend the 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wish we had Zo right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good work on the boards by Mike.

But there's the difference. They hit their 3's and we cant


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

**** off Hughes.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

From my experience with league pass, I don't believe that any other team in the league cuts away from the action for 10+ minutes a game for as many interviews as we do.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm ****ing pissed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

98-83 Knicks after 3

...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is on its way to being our 9th loss in the last 14 games..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And again we get a stop yet cant grab the rebound.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Every second or third game, we're the worst rebounding team in the league.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why take Beasley out?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ken Mauer's crew has done a poor job tonight.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Our one useful player is spitting blood and our coach is assessed a technical for arguing for the stop.

Some night..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade's gonna need a band-Wade on his lip :laugh:

Nice line by Eric


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the and1


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Eric Reid is so corny.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 3333

Lead down to 9


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade!!!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade tasting blood, literally and figuratively.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I think Wade just decided he's gonna win this game.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Anyone see that rebound by Moon? He just ripped that **** out of the air in a crowd, thats what we need.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

sMaK said:


> Eric Reid is so corny.


I hate that he keeps calling Wade Superman. I think he's doing it on purpose to slight Shaq.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Mario...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF Mario? Horrible pass.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Omg..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

JO. Nice.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

UD and his ****ing intangibles.. :azdaja:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God dammit Haslem.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The scrubs are ruining everything good Wade is doing


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

UD lifted his tangible pivot foot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go Mario


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Mario for the steal, coast-to-coast!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nate looked pretty pissed there, lets hope the Knicks implode


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

This is an old school Heat-Knicks game.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heat - Knicks are back fighting! Rivalry renewed!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wtf just happened?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade is on fire.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

David Lee just leveled Mario! WTF?! Call something please!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I love Wade.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*WADE FOR THREE!!!!!!!*



The '93 Heat said:


> UD lifted his tangible pivot foot.


:rofl:



DQ for 3 said:


> Heat - Knicks are back fighting! Rivalry renewed!


:cheers:

Jermaine givin us some toughness.



The '93 Heat said:


> David Lee just leveled Mario! WTF?! Call something please!


Seriously, no way you can't call that. Forget mving screen - he just kept walking into him..

*WADE FOR THE J! 17 STRAIGHT FOR MIAMI!*


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tie game!

Let go D. Keep this up!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Marion ay? 

Game Tied!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is reminding me of the Pistons game in the championship year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Holy ****, Wade is doing everything!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:worthy:


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

This Guy Is Ridiculous!!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

My god that place sounds nuts right now....it's like the damn playoffs in AAA tonight!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

"this Is My House!"


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADE

I love this man.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Damn, Wade has to win this game now. This might be his best 4th quarter performance ever but it won't mean anything if we don't win.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nothing like a 17-0 run to get the lead


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

This is MY HOUSE!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This is like a replay of Game 3 of the Finals.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

sMaK said:


> "this Is My House!"


whoops, I posted that also. I'm on a delay because of league pass.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade is straight set right now.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

The '93 Heat said:


> This is like a replay of Game 3 of the Finals.


But against the Knicks.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice contest by Haslem. I'll put that under intangibles.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Got lucky there.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

NY is CHOKING.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO hits!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the and1!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

JO with the J from Wade!

*WADE AND1!!!*


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow, Wade just walked up the stairs in mid-air, Jordan-esque


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

sMaK said:


> But against the Knicks.


and in the regular season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Knicks fight back, Heat lead cut to 1.

Dont blow this guys.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Still a lot of time left


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ugh, David Lee is trying to be the spoiler. Somebody box that man out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, just noticed Moon has 11 rebounds. But he hasnt scored this half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ud!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Intangibles


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Haslem with the tangible put-back!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Larry Hughes?! Seriously?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade again for 2 more!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Where is the foul?!!??!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Aww bull****! Wtf Hughes??

Nice try on D by JO & Haslem.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How many times will they run that same pick and roll to success?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Knicks announcers screaming like little girls when Wade scores, everyone is a fan lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade! :worthy:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*wade!!!*


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

OH MY GOD!!! holy ****


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

That was such terrible defense


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

WADE is busting Hughes' *** right now....1 more stop!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is amazing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

24 points in the quarter right? That ties his career high.

Both of those coming in 4th quarters which makes it that much more impressive.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade just intangibly ate Larry Hughes' soul.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

I wonder if D'Antoni tells his team at times like this, "C'mon guys time to buckle down and play some defense" lol or if he just says "Lets score even more!"


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:clap:

UD to the line to ice it!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

The '93 Heat said:


> Wade just intangibly ate Larry Hughes' soul.


:laugh:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

This is unbelievable. Thank God for Wade and for such a bad Knicks team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD hits both!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Mr. Intangible with the rebound and FT, great game for him. Where is '93 Heat now???????


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

GREAT WIN for Miami...Wade was unreal, that brings me back to that Detroit game in April '06 where he killed it in the 4th...nasty!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Best game of the season!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 120-115!

Wade :worthy:

Nothing more needs to be said. That was just spectacular to watch.

46pts 10asts 8rbs 4stls 3blks

That has to rival, if not top, what Kobe and Lebron did to them.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That was some inspiring ****


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade had 24 in the 4th!!!

Final Line:

46 points, 8 rebounds, 10 assists, 4 steals, 3 blocks....

Thats in-****ing-credible.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Yes!!! BOOOOOOO to the Knicks, thank you Danilo Gallinari for bustin Dwade's lip. We owe you this victory.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

PoetLaureate said:


> That was some inspiring ****


Damn right...makes me wanna go have some drinks, glad I stayed to watch that.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

sMaK said:


> I think Wade just decided he's gonna win this game.


I knew he turned that switch on when he hit that shot over Wilson Chandler. 

He's just a special, special player.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

It's amazing how angry I was watching the Heat just a half an hour ago or so. And now I am super hyped, man I love this game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

So, what's next? "Wade Gloss?" Lip gloss that spells out "Wade" and keeps his split lip together (supposedly).


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Imagine how Jason Jackson would incorporate that into his interviews.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade was amazing

46. 10. 8

4 steals. 3 block. 

single handily brought us back for the win. Simply amazing.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade with 48/10/8/4/3, and 24 4th Q points..

:worthy:

This is *WADE* County.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Haslem with 8, 10
Moon with 17, 12
O'Neal with 18, 7
Beasley with 12, 7

Have to remember that this is against NY so it's pretty much stat padding, who would have thought the Heat could score 120 in regulation.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Wow, a 19-0 run, no defense is an understatement..


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Check this out, Knicks score 34, 33 and 31 in the first 3 quarters, then only 17 in the 4th. Heat get 22, 37, 24 and 37 again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Moon with 17 and 12 and JO with 18 and 7. Those 2 were very good tonight.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade3 said:


> Moon with 17 and 12 and JO with 18 and 7. Those 2 were very good tonight.


Close one, I almost got outposted...:basel:

Jamario was awesome tonight.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

That's the difference between us and every team besides Cleveland/Boston/Orlando...

Atlanta doesn't have that guy like Wade/LeBron who can flip a switch and take over the game on BOTH ends. Same with Philly/Detroit, or any of the low teams. 

He IS the difference for us, and come playoff time, the game is so much different. The stars rise to the top, we've seen him do it before. Who will rise for Atlanta? Joe Johnson is a great player, same with Josh Smith, Bibby, and Horford, but they aren't elite. 

I really hope we can stay healthy going into the playoffs, and take a little momentum with us. I wouldn't want to play a healthy Boston in round 2, but I think we can go 6 or 7 games with either Cleveland or Orlando. 

My biggest concern right now is Mario's inevitable foul trouble...he changes the way we can play defense when he's on the court. Not so much on offense, because Wade can run the point and we bring in Cook, Moon, or JJ (or Wright/Diawara). 

The other thing I've noticed is how effective the pick & roll has been with JO and Wade, but why can't we run the same type of stuff with Beasley? You'd think that Beas coming off that screen can roll or pop, and be dangerous either way. If you are worried about Beas, that gives Dwyane even more room to operate. Hopefully Coach Spo and his staff, or Riley up above have this "master plan" of slowly bringing him along, but to make serious noise, we are going to need Beas at his best come playoff time.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cook was non-existant, but we got good minutes from JJ and Beasley off the bench.

Chalmers struggled again, but he came up big when we needed him. 

Cant believe that stupid alley oop on the fast break though :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Spo just dropped an F-bomb! :laugh:!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo just dropped a curse during the post game press conference :laugh:

"We simplified everything in the 4th. I drew the play on the board and said give it to Wade and get the **** out his way"


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

This Toronto trade is looking pretty nice, atleast tonight.

Wade, JO & Moon carried us for the most of tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ha! I outposted W2M!

This is a great day.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

SPO just said "We simplified things, drew a play, said we are in the bonus, so get the **** out of Dwyane's way" in the press conference about the huddle after the skirmish!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade3 said:


> Spo just dropped a curse during the post game press conference :laugh:
> 
> "We simplified everything in the 4th. I drew the play on the board and said give it to Wade and get the **** out his way"


Can't believe I missed that.. :admin:


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

damn mad late, damn you W3, and MB!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Ha! I outposted W2M!
> 
> This is a great day.


:azdaja:

My powers have reduced since the username change 

Good to see Philly lost tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Win for me.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Moon is killing it. Nate is really killing it lol. Dont worry guys. The knicks can never hold a lead so you'll most likely win. Well see though, good game so far.


Boy this guy really knows this Knick team....o wait......that was me......


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rather Unique said:


> damn mad late, damn you W3, and MB!


Ha!, you see it evens out


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

MB30 said:


> Ha! I outposted W2M!
> 
> This is a great day.


I got him too on page 3.

:glowllama:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

myst said:


> Nate needs to stop all of this flexing and dancing and crap. If we come back and win I expect a cart-wheel from all 15 Heat players.


I want cartwheels!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Truknicksfan said:


> Boy this guy really knows this Knick team....o wait......that was me......


Good call


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lol at Jason Jacksons's backpeddling bout Spos cuss.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jason Jackson had to apologize for Spo's "strong language." :laugh:

^Oh ****


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

myst said:


> Haslem with 8, 10
> Moon with 17, 12
> O'Neal with 18, 7
> Beasley with 12, 7
> ...





Wade3 said:


> Moon with 17 and 12 and JO with 18 and 7. Those 2 were very good tonight.


I outposted him also.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

It was only an F-bomb. Come on now.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade3 said:


> Spo just dropped a curse during the post game press conference :laugh:
> 
> "We simplified everything in the 4th. I drew the play on the board and said give it to Wade and get the **** out his way"


Did they beep it out?

If not, somebody should record that sound clip and post it here. "Give it to Wade and get the **** out of his way" is a great line.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> I got him too on page 3.
> 
> :glowllama:





myst said:


> I outposted him also.


:azdaja:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

This says it all.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> Did they beep it out?
> 
> If not, somebody should record that sound clip and post it here. "Give it to Wade and get the **** out of his way" is a great line.


Nope, it wasnt bleeped.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade3 said:


> :azdaja:


I hope this motivates you to work on your intangibles.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Damn, you know that Chris Wilcox is having a bad season when he doesn't look like Tim Duncan against us.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade, JO, Moon & Spoelstra all picked up rep power tonight.

Haslem added to his intangibles.

And with the win tonight, I topped 10K posts.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The '93 Heat said:


> Jason Jackson had to apologize for Spo's "strong language." :laugh:
> 
> ^Oh ****


That's right *****es, there's a new sherrif in town :laugh:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Wade* =







One of the most bad-*** movie scenes, just felt like sharing.. :yes:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

From a knicks poster on realgm during sometime in the 3rd quarter


> His defense has been stellar. Right now, he's causing havoc for Wade.


If they only knew what was coming :laugh:


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

nobody makes Dwyane bleed his own blood...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Major props have to go to Moon and JO tonight also.

Jamario almost single handedly kepy us afloat in the first half. He was shooting the jumper with confidence and hustling. I doubt he puts up 17 and 12 every night as a starter, but first impressions last and hopefully he can give us a consistent 12 and 6 from the SF spot. Thatd be massive for this team.

JO has lost lift. He is not the same player he was in Indiana...but so what? If he can give us 18, 7 and 2 blocks on high field goal % then we are a very very tough team to beat. Id like to see him finish stronger inside, obviously a by product of his diminishing athleticism, but his jumper out to 15 is nice and he is playing well off of Wade. Its gonna take some time, but he'll get there. I expect a solid 15 and 7-8 from JO here on out.

Wade was just amazing. That was an incredible performance, im still in awe.

Haslem was solid, if unspectacular. He did have some nice rebounds at crucial moments, and that put back was massive. He has been rebounding well of late.

Beasley was good off the bench. He got burnt by Baby Al a few times, but he was strokin his J with confidence. Im liking the aggression on the boards of late, he's gonna be a monster soon. We need him to keep up his solid play for the playoffs and stretch run.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade just had that take over look that I havnt see since 2006. Reminds me of that game vs Detroit


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Nate Robinson celebrates after every basket...How old is this dude? Grow up your in the NBA


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

can anyone please hook me up with a download link or someplace I can watch this game right now?

i was busy today with my wife and I couldn't watch the HEAT game, apparently I hear i missed an awesome game from wade.

anyone?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Check you pm


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I dont see it posted here but did anyone else see in the 4th quarter when Mike D'Antoni was going crazy at the scorers table when they didnt allow Wilson Chandler to check in cause he was supposedly too late?

It was hilarious. D'Antoni was doing his usual stomping on the ground and screaming at the scorers table and our PA announcer Mike Biamante was just looking at him and shaking his head and saying No :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> "I think we need to punch him in his lip every night," Heat rookie Michael Beasley joked. "That was amazing."


:laugh:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade3 said:


> :laugh:


Where did you see that quote?

And that was one of my favorite parts of the game, while Wade was going nuts on the floor Beasley was watching with amazement, I think it's good for him to see a player completely dominate a game.


Edit: Nevermind, found it.

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/basketball/heat/sfl-flspheatspec0301,0,6726416.story


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Its from here


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's the Spo quote


> “It was a simple gameplan in the fourth quarter: just get them to take a shot at Dwyane and make him bleed. And at that point it pissed him off, it pissed off the rest of the team. Our intensity level went through the roof. The next timeout after that whole skirmish we just simplified everything. Wrote down the play. I said, ‘We’re in the bonus.’ I said, ‘Get the **** out of Dwyane’s way.’ He had that look in his eye we haven’t seen since (the 2006 NBA Finals against) Dallas.”


Link

I would've been pissed off as well had I heard Ken Mauer say that it was a flop, meanwhile Wade is there bleeding.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Didn't see the game (saw parts at work actually), but in the highlight it appears Moon is blatantly fouled on that final alley-oop attempt with Wade. The referee in the background seems to be indicating the defender got all ball on the play, when it is clear he didn't go up nearly high enough to touch the ball. Did it come across this way during the game too, or is it just me?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Can someone provide me a DL link, this sounds amazing. Dwyane Wade has to be in serious MVP talks, he's doing so much with this team. 

And if anyone has a link to Spo's F-bomb, send it my way too. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Found this on the Knicks blog from the NY Post. It sounds eerily similar to what is said when taking shots at a certain PF 



> At 11 games below .500, the Knicks have just as good a chance of sinking out of the race as staying in it. *But at least David Lee got his double-double.*


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Jace said:


> Didn't see the game (saw parts at work actually), but in the highlight it appears Moon is blatantly fouled on that final alley-oop attempt with Wade. The referee in the background seems to be indicating the defender got all ball on the play, when it is clear he didn't go up nearly high enough to touch the ball. Did it come across this way during the game too, or is it just me?


Only just realised what play you're talking about, yea it looks like Moon was definately fouled by Harrington or whoever.

That would have beep some play to cap off a night for Wade & Moon aswell..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> Have we ever even beaten a D'Antoni team?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fl6JbbPwivk

I believe we won in PHX last year, as well. 

EDIT: Yup. Interesting boxscore to look at


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I've just watched this over, and I nearly couldn't because the New York commentating team is horrible to listen to, I've never listened before, but one guy is just stuttering on everything.

We really need to tighten up at the start, because we cannot afford to lose that many points early, because other teams will just burn us. It was just a really, really sloppy start, but with Knicks knocking down everything, what can you do?

Dwyane Wade is just immense, I can't say anything else.

Jamario Moon, wow, what a pick-up. If we can resign this guy for pretty cheap, I'd love it. I prefer him to what Marion gave us. I love the trade. He gives it his all, which Shawn didn't seem to do, and he seems to have good chemistry already with the team.

JO's block on Lee in the 1st quarter was nasty too.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Sorry, but I need links as well.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Can anybody send me a PM with a link too? I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beast said:


> I've just watched this over, and I nearly couldn't because the New York commentating team is horrible to listen to, I've never listened before, but one guy is just stuttering on everything.


I think you're talking about Walt "Clyde" Frazier. If you hadnt heard him before then it is a little weird at 1st. But he's definitely a one of a kind


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here are links to watch the game. There isnt any commentary though

Part 1 - http://www.yousportz.com/video/11034/NBA--Heats-vs-Knicks--Feb-28th-09--Part-1

Part 2 - http://www.yousportz.com/video/11035/NBA--Heats-vs-Knicks--Feb-28th-09--Part-2

Part 3 - http://www.yousportz.com/video/11036/NBA--Heat-vs-Knicks--Feb-28th09--Part-3

Part 4 - http://www.yousportz.com/video/11038/NBA--Heat-vs-Knicks--Feb-28th09--Part-4

Part 5 - http://www.yousportz.com/video/11039/NBA--Heat-vs-Knicks--Feb-28th09--Part-5

Part 6 - http://www.yousportz.com/video/11040/NBA--Heat-vs-Knicks--Feb-28th09--Part-6


----------



## 4putt (May 21, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KXuNqkjSPM


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade3 said:


> Found this on the Knicks blog from the NY Post. It sounds eerily similar to what is said when taking shots at a certain PF


But UD didnt double double!

Lee must have great intanglibles though.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Billy Donovan must be the source of intangibleness...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:laugh:

Well, Mike Miller supposedly has great intangibles...

You're on to something SD.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Does Walt Frasier just sit around and read the thesaurus all day so that he can then use synonyms incorrectly during the broadcast?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade3 said:


> I dont see it posted here but did anyone else see in the 4th quarter when Mike D'Antoni was going crazy at the scorers table when they didnt allow Wilson Chandler to check in cause he was supposedly too late?
> 
> It was hilarious. D'Antoni was doing his usual stomping on the ground and screaming at the scorers table and our PA announcer Mike Biamante was just looking at him and shaking his head and saying No :laugh:


A reporter from Newsday noticed it and talked about it in his blog



> (An aside, there was one point late in third quarter when coach Mike D'Antoni sent Wilson Chandler to the scorer's table to check in. Chandler proceeded to walk on the floor after a dead-ball whistle, but was waved back by a ref. Puzzled, D'Antoni questioned why Chandler was back at the table and wasn't allowed on. The PA announcer, who had the "The Voice" on the back of the Heat jersey he was wearing and has nothing to do with who decides when a substitute can check in, added his two cents and told D'Antoni he wasn't "in the box" in time. Let's just say D'Antoni didn't agree and argued with him for a quick second and used one choice word that we can't print because this is a family blog. Coincidentally, Chandler eventually checked in for Robinson after he was hit for a double tech for jawing with O'Neal.)


He also wrote this about his experience in the AAA


> That was my first visit to American Airlines Arena and I can assure you that place gets ridiculously loud. And yes, the public address announcer is even more annoying in person than he appears to be on TV. His screams of the Miami's players' names after they score and his "Let's Go Heat! Let's Go Heat!" and his "Dos Minutos!" yells make you feel like you are watching anything but an NBA game.


:laugh:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

A commenter on that blog wrote this 


> We lost because Wade went off. How can you see it any other way. The way Wade played last night...it doesn't matter if this blogs beloved Bruce Bowen was sticking him. Wade was not going to lose that game Remember...the reason why Donnie has a plan and is positioning his team for 2010 is FOR PLAYERS LIKE THIS!!!!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

The scary thing is, Wade is going to have to do more tonight.


----------

